# Ben gece tek tek södürdüm yıldızları...



## MissPrudish

How could I translate this into english?

*Bu gece tek tek södürdüm yıldızları, senı koydum ayın yerine seyrettim seni sessizce, nasıl gidersin son bir kez arkana bakamadin?*

I understand the beginning-I think it goes like "This particular night..." but I can't make it up to the end. Any siggestions?
Thanks in advance.

(after Chazzwozzer's correction)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

MissPrudish said:


> How could I translate this into english?
> 
> *Ben gece tek tek söndürdüm yıldızları, seni koydum ayın yerine seyrettim seni sessizce, nasıl gidersin son bir kez arkana bakamadan?*
> 
> I understand the beginning-I think it goes like "This particular night..." but I can't make it up to the end. Any siggestions?
> Thanks in advance.


Hi MissPrudish,

These sentences have so many metaphors so it's a bit difficult to translate.

*Here's my attempt:*
I quenched the stars one by one, I replaced the moon and put you instead, I quietly watched you, how could you have gone without even looking behind of you for the last time?


----------



## MissPrudish

Mersi Chazzowozzer. Thanks for the corrections as well. (the second one was typing mistake)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

No problem. 
I also doubt if the first word in the sentence is _bu _instead, by the way.


----------



## MissPrudish

Ah yes it is bu! Stupid me.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I quenched the stars one by one this night..., it is then.


----------



## MissPrudish

Yes I realised, thanks a lot


----------

